# Prince Albert Choice Blend



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Let me start by saying that many will tell you that PA Choice Blend and the reg PA are the exact same thing, the only difference being the packaging. Well, having smoked a LOT of both blends, I'm going to set the record straight, here and now. 

Both are ribbon or crimp cut, air dried, and are a burley smoker's delight. Both are produced by John Middleton. Both shine in a cob pipe and would do any briar justice as well. Both load and smoke effortlessly in any pipe, cob and briar alike. Both have "Prince Albert" in their name.... The similarities end there.

Prince Albert Choice Blend is NOT the same thing as regular Prince Albert. Here's a few notable differences... 

- PA Choice Blend lacks the "wine" aroma that the reg PA blend has. It is a more straight-forward, earthy tobacco note which leads me to believe the casing of the reg PA is either much lighter or lacking altogether in the Choice Blend. 

- PA Choice Blend smokes smoother and is more mellow and lacks the "bite" that can sometimes accompany the reg PA as it nears the bottom of the bowl. 

- PA Choice Blend is dryer and requires no dry-time to smoke whereas reg PA can be a tad moist straight from the tub or pouch at times. 

- A side-by-side comparison shows PA Choice Blend has a slightly smaller cut than the reg PA does and also has a fresher look about it.

These are but a few of the differences that I have observed in having partaken of both blends on many occasions. 

Many of you know that I'm an avid Prince Albert smoker, and see no change to that anytime soon. Having said that fact, Prince Albert Choice Blend in still a part of my smoking pleasure and will remain in my tobacco rotation as long as it continues to be manufactured. If you haven't tried PA Choice Blend or have tried the reg PA blend and found it not to your liking, give some PA Choice Blend a try. At the very least I think you'll find them to be the same in namesake alone.

Happy Piping!


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I'll have to see if I can find some to try. I do like regular Prince Albert that I can find easily.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds great, Dale. As near as I can tell from a quick google, it's somewhat rarer than Stonehaven. With the "hard to get" blends often talked about, they're only "out of stock". I can't even find anybody who sells it, period! 

In any case, well written! Makes we want a few tubs!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the information Dale!

I've been meaning to try PA based on your recommendation. Especially since I found out one of my favorite B&M store blends is mostly burley. Love that smooth taste and feel. :tu


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Tried it today, it was WAY different than PA. IMO there is a very noticeable floral (old lady perfume) aftertaste, but not unpleasantly so- just different. As stated before, it was pretty dry out of the bag, no bite and good in the cob. I usually inhale most burleys but this one is scratchy on the windpipe. I'm glad I bought it and look forward to blending with it, I'm betting that is where I will smoke it the most. If you run across some, give it a try.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey thanks man us newbie's appreciate it!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

If any are looking for a source and not finding...try here


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Just wanted to mention that I usually get 4oz of most tobaccos in a single half-pint jar. Because it doesn't have a lot of PG weighing it down, it took a pint and a half to jar up the PAC.


----------

